# Sausage Dressing:



## Roxy (Dec 13, 2022)

I make this sausage dressing every year for Thanksgiving.  I prepare it the day before and cover the baking dish with foil and refrigerate it.

Sausage Dressing:

1-lb. Pkg. Farmer John’s Hot Sausage Or Jimmy Dean’s Hot Sausage
1 Carton Sliced Fresh Mushrooms
1/2 Cup Margarine
Chopped Garlic, To Taste
Diced White Onions, To Taste
2 Tsp. Christopher Ranch Crushed Garlic
2 Cups Sliced Celery
3 Green Peppers, Diced
1 T. Poultry Seasoning
Garlic Salt/McCormick Coarse Ground Black Pepper, To Taste
2 Cans Swanson’s Chicken Broth, Heated Up
***Don’t Heat Up The Chicken Broth Until You Are Ready To Pour It Over The Stuffing!  You Want Enough Broth To Make The Stuffing Moist!
1 Box Mrs. Cubbison’s Traditional Stuffing Seasoned

In a large skillet, over medium heat, cook the sausage until it’s no longer pink; drain grease.

Clean the mushrooms.

Melt 1/2 cup margarine in skillet over medium-low heat.

Add onions, garlic, celery, green peppers and mushrooms; stir and cook for 7 minutes.
***Be sure to stir the veggies while cooking!

Spray a large baking dish with Pam.

In a large bowl, add Mrs. Cubbison’s Traditional Stuffing Seasoned, pour hot chicken broth over.

Add poultry seasoning, veggies and  butter; stir to combine.

Sprinkle in some garlic salt and McCormicks Coarse Ground Black Pepper.

Cover dish with aluminum foil and refrigerate until ready to bake.

When ready to bake, take foil off.

Bake at 350 degrees for 25
minutes.

***If the stuffing gets too brown while baking, cover it with foil!

Picture is of before baking!


----------

